# AIS Aircards in Thailand



## edgutek (Feb 16, 2014)

I am currently living in Hua Hin with my wife. We have two laptops and one Aircard.

1. Can both laptops use the AIS Aircard at the same time?

2. If not, can the Aircard be switched to the other laptop and be used? (I assume the software embedded in the Aircard would need to be installed on the second computer).

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

edgutek said:


> I am currently living in Hua Hin with my wife. We have two laptops and one Aircard.
> 
> 1. Can both laptops use the AIS Aircard at the same time?
> 
> ...


Used to use an AIS aircard on a laptop and not sure what you mean by two laptops using the one aircard simultaneously - the Aircard with AIS simcard in it slots into one laptop via a USB port. Cannot be connected to a second laptop at the same time therefore.

You can of course switch your Aircard from one laptop to another as long as you have installed the Aircard software on both computers - when I bought my Aircard a couple of years ago you got a CD Rom included with the required software on it.

Gave up the Aircard finally a year ago and now use an Ipad Mini with AIS nano-simcard for internet acess while on the move round Thailand - much faster connectivity and altogether more convenient to use.


----------



## edgutek (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. That is what I thought. Will have to consider the iPad now!


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree that aircard connections are very slow. I have used both AIS and Truemove. Get home WiFi, if you can. Also, most unlimited monthly SIM contracts come with free public WiFi cnnections. Being in Hua Hin, the freebie may be useful!


----------



## asianscouser (Feb 14, 2014)

<Snip> AIr cards or dongle as we call them are simply a USB connection and much slower and more expensive then wi fi ( internet connection) in your property, regardless of rented or free hold !!

Any further info please feel free to ask, i have not paid a bill to true move over 1200 Thb and i have phoned the UK on occasion from my landline!!

Let me know how you get on..

Regards


----------



## edgutek (Feb 16, 2014)

All depends on how long we decide to stay. Sounds like the home WiFi would definitely be the best. Thanks for the advice.


----------

